# Monitor LG W2243T - diagrama



## angelpela (Ene 25, 2013)

Tengo un Monitor LG W2243T, Para reparar... El problemas es que le "DESAPARECIERON" dos componentes... 
Digo "DESAPARECIERON", porque literalmente Volaron, o por lo menos uno de ellos, y no encuentro el diagrama para saber que son... 
Estos componentes, son dos componentes de superficies... Uno de ellos, en la placa figura como un (C302) y aun le quedan restos... El otro, VOLO... 
Los dos van del lado de las soldaduras, junto a dos (APM 405)... están conectados en paralelo uno con el otro.... 

Esta es la Imagen del... Dilema... 

http://i.imgur.com/z2RDfto.jpg

Si alguien puede decirme que es lo que falta .... !!!! 

Desde ya ... MUCHAS GRACIAS.......


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 25, 2013)

Amigo, ademas de los componentes que faltan, concentrate en el resto del circuito en busca de mas componentes dañados, ya que lo mas probable es que sea asi.
Pues de esa manera, sabras si, tienes acceso a repuestos y mas aun, si vale la pena invertir mas tiempo o no, segun el daño gral.


----------



## angelpela (Ene 25, 2013)

Roberto: 
Gracias por tu consejo... Estoy en el proceso de revisión del resto de los componentes, solo quería estar seguro de si ambas piezas eran capacitores de superficie o resistencia y cuales..
Para, terminado el proceso de revisión , comenzar con la reparación…
Desde ya agradezco que respondieras al tema…


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 26, 2013)

A sus ordenes.-


----------

